# The Turn Offs Thread



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

So much hate in this thread. 

I'll contribute.

- Cell phones. 

They don't bother me per se, but if one hangs out with me and just spends their time half assed with me and the rest focused on social media or whatever the fuck they do, I will start to dislike you.

- R&B music.

It will never work.

- Low libido.

You're young and you want something.

- cults/autism/religion

Sorry.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

TerracottaStarfish said:


> -Makes negative comments
> -Says something negative about my friends
> -HAIR GEL
> -Likes to socialise/extrovert (Yes, I am unreasonable)
> ...


How can he be judgmental and not accepting of others if he is not allowed to speak to others? 

You should so not date me, you would be jealous all the time.

I am sorry for the negative comments and being mean but that's why we shouldn't date


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Negativity.
Close mindedness.
Not adventurous.
Mean spirited, especially to those less fortunate.
Stuck up.
Low sex drive.
Chest tats. 
Muscular. 
Obese.
Poor Hygiene.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Well, then, I guess I'm a HUGE turn-off, then.... Except for the cuddling part....


don't worry, you're still cuddle worthy :happy:


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> don't worry, you're still cuddle worthy :happy:


ALL RIGHT! I'm good for one thing! We can be friends and cuddle buddies! *hugs* *shakes hand*


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a lot of turn offs, but the main ones I can think of are:

- The person lets me bowl them over in an argument.
- The person thinks that understanding the show "Lost" makes them profound.
- The person has horribad halitosis.
- The person who wants me completely waxed/shaven down in the nether areas.
- The person has really hairy feet. All feet gross me out, but hobbit feet bring on a special brand of nausea. 

Also:

- Men with no body hair.
- Men who remove their body hair past basic grooming necessities. 
- Men who cannot discuss sports statistics despite being huge sports fans. Bring on the Sabermetricians, not the scouts.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

-Super emotional (ie: fast to anger, fast to super-sadness, etc)
- low sex drive
- obese
- bad breath/bad hygiene
- Chewbacca hairy down there


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Insecurity
Heavy
No sense of humor (biggest turn-off)
Shitty conversationalist
Always refers to their faith in God 
Gossips all the time


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

starry eyed dreamer said:


> Trying to turn me on wearing cartoon underwear.
> Dude, aren't you almost 30?
> Enough said :tongue:


Yeah, well, guess who never gets to see my south park boxers?


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

TerracottaStarfish said:


> -Makes negative comments
> -Says something negative about my friends
> -HAIR GEL
> -Likes to socialise/extrovert (Yes, I am unreasonable)
> ...


It's annoying that there are people out there who don't seem to realise how disrespectful not flushing the loo is!

My older brother does it all the time and its infuriating! 
I always hae to make sure I leave the loo clean. Double or triple flushing is necessary.
and how can people leave clogs? Even in public toilets? That makes it harder on everyone!


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright, alright--this thread looks to be too much fun. I especially love all the "you would never want to date me!" replies!

Having lightening shaped nose hairs which jut from the nostrils at all angles.
Having eyes that look like bulls-eyes--especially if red.
Having glasses that look like mirrors, especially if very cracked and giving off very distorted images.
Having giant fleshy lips that get stuck on objects often--especially when turning the head to look at something (even more if the lips are tentacle-like).
Having huge holes in face which small rodent-like creatures live in.
Exuding psychotropic substances from skin, which can be left as residues on commonly touched objects (like doorknobs). 
People who live underground for reasons other than social/cultural/post-apocalypses.
Having a fluffy dog named Gigi.
Wearing glitter as sunscreen--you are not original, just weird. Glitter should be used for aesthetic purposes only.

And then, I guess, being a creepy, predatory, selfish ahole.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

- girls who gossip excessively
- girls who are high maintenance in a materialistic way
- dumb girls
- girls who feel think they are entitled to treat others poorly just because they are 'pretty'


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

- no sense of humor
- insecurity
- extremely sensitive or insensitive 
- no chin
- no sense of self
- unable to let go of the past
- religious
- very high-strung
- no inclination toward self-sufficiency and/or personal growth and health


----------



## starry eyed dreamer (Jan 3, 2013)

downsowf said:


> Yeah, well, guess who never gets to see my south park boxers?


Yeah, still not really doing it for me :tongue:


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

- guys with too-hard abs...
- jocky type guys
- apathetic about everything
- thinks reading is "duuuuuumb"
- thinks forums are "for losers" [we know this isn't true ]
- uses derogatory terms associated with homosexuality / uses ethnic slurs (unless it's a joke, but even then, context)
- moustaches (usually if they're still in their twenties. i think they look like actual serial killers a lot of the time. oh unless it's for movember )
- guys who care about how their hair/clothes


----------



## TerracottaStarfish (Dec 29, 2012)

You are very wise 

ALso, when I wrote about socialising, I don't mean I don't like people with friends, I meant as in likes going to parties and can't understand social awkwardness and thinks it's stupid and gives that lecture.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

@phony I hate to tell you this but.... I'm in my 20's with a mustache...


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

The only one I can think of is being way too clingy and/or needy. I always need my independence, and when someone tries to restrict my freedom because they can't stand the thought of being away from me, it makes me want to rage.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> @_phony_ I hate to tell you this but.... I'm in my 20's with a mustache...


Have you ever noticed children running away from you with tears in their eyes? xD
Lol ughhh I guess some guys can pull it off, but I dunno, most of the guys I've seen look pretty creepy with a 'stache :/ But as long as you're happy, I'm happy<3


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

phony said:


> Have you ever noticed children running away from you with tears in their eyes? xD
> Lol ughhh I guess some guys can pull it off, but I dunno, most of the guys I've seen look pretty creepy with a 'stache :/ But as long as you're happy, I'm happy<3


Actually the run toward me.

You tell me....


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Promethea said:


> - doesn't think in depth (people who just fire off bullshit comments without any thought behind it)
> - *porn use*
> - piercings
> - chiseled body (abs, the aggressive jawline, hard all over - i like _softness over_ muscle or its icky)
> ...


Good luck with married guys :laughing:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

1) a guy who can be disciplined enough to plan *his *work outs etc. 
but throws a kanipshin fit when he has to schedule time with you. 

- Or a grown man that "whines". ew. _I just can't handle that._

2) someone who asks if they did good. if whatever it was (did/said) was okay.
asking what I think about something is a better phrase. approval seeking._ I just can't handle that. _

3) exuberant amounts of ink, crazy piercings in the face, pencil holders in the ears. _I just can't handle that._

4) someone who makes excuses so as to gain a get out of jail card. 
No. you can not pass go. you don't get 200$. excuses are like assholes ... _I just can't handle that.

_5) If he has a comb over, or long hair but bald on top, or gels it up rigor mortis stiff._ 
I just can't handle that._ 

6) a person who can connect with animals more than people. being "cat lady" equivalent. 
_I just can't handle that. 

_note: I seriously love animals and absolutely can feel a connection with them. I am talking about the people with so many walls built up they can't have a normal healthy relationship with a person, and they turn into the "cat lady" or bird man or whatever ...

I just can't handle that. Too much poop!


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Shows up on news stations as "wanted for mass puppy murder".


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

phony said:


> Shows up on news stations as "wanted for mass puppy murder".


That should be put under, "Things that you should be taken out for!"


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Dauntless said:


> That should be put under, "Things that you should be *taken out* for!"


Very poor choice of words  :laughing:


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

benr3600 said:


> Very poor choice of words  :laughing:


Clarification: That they would suffer a fate worse than the one they gave.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Dauntless said:


> Clarification: That they would suffer a fate worse than the one they gave.


I know hun. Was just highlighting the humor in the terms "taken out," which has a possible second meaning of dating them for it :laughing:


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

1. Being a jerk.
2. Declining to have a backbone.
3. Smelling bad all the time (aka no hygiene).
4. A huge difference between our intellectual levels/interests.
5. Too messy.
6. No ambition.
7. No passion.

Those are the big ones. I was going to add "8. Being into me" as a joke, because for a long time that totally was true, but I think I'm getting past it as I try to grow up.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

mind/personality:
overly masculine; too scared of being seen as feminine/not a "real man"
loud, extraverted
competitive
conceited
too quick to judge new people
lacking in empathy
feels the need to put others down to feel better about self
uncommunicative
too in the physical world, doesnt know how to get a little strange
too traditional, scared to go their own way
impatient with me
too focused on money/their physical appearance (jersey shore bodies nononononono)


physical appearance:
too tan, or really just tan in general
buzzed hair
facial hair
short foreheads
perma-frowns
tallness
puffy, pink skin
skinny, long dicks (tmi?)
short fingers/toes
chest hair


(physical stuff isn't near as important to me as personality stuff, though)


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

Gauges/most kinds of facial piercings. I tend to stare at them and think of pain, even if its the kind of piercing that isn't that painful to get. ._.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

here are a few that are more physical in nature..

- fake tans
- very overweight (just being truthful)
- girls without their own sense of style (only wear what their friends wear or what they think is currently _cool)
_- blondes that look like they'd perfectly fit the dumb blond stereotype
- Snookie poofs (more girls have that than you'd think)
- super athletic girls ( I respect it not attracted to it though)
- short girls (=P can be attractive though, depends)

these are way less important than the non-physical ones I already posted.


----------



## Symphi (Oct 16, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> Good luck with married guys :laughing:


This made me sad.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Symphi said:


> This made me sad.


Sorry to disappoint, but I've literally known zero guys who've admitted to NOT doing it in some capacity. That it would be more believable that a guy would lie about not doing it, than lie about doing it, to his friends, speaks volumes IMHO.


----------



## Symphi (Oct 16, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but I've literally known zero guys who've admitted to NOT doing it in some capacity. That it would be more believable that a guy would lie about not doing it, than lie about doing it, to his friends, speaks volumes IMHO.


My drive is high enough that I'd like to think anything my future husband would want, he could get from me without any hassle and plenty of enthusiasm. Communication of wants and needs is a huge turn on for me.

Knowing that he would frequent porn would be such a turn off for me that he might as well just forget about touching me period. It would hurt the deepest part of my feelings, my confidence, and a little bit of my ego... The issue would go from a physical one to a trust one very quickly. I watched it tear my parents apart all my life, so there's no way I'm putting up with that.

But you are right, unfortunately. With my boyfriend the current compromise is this: he only does it when I'm not around and he's ultra lonely, and he always considers how much it might hurt me first. When I'm there, the want for it doesn't exist so it's not an issue, haha.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Symphi said:


> My drive is high enough that I'd like to think anything my future husband would want, he could get from me without any hassle and plenty of enthusiasm. Communication of wants and needs is a huge turn on for me.
> 
> Knowing that he would frequent porn would be such a turn off for me that he might as well just forget about touching me period. It would hurt the deepest part of my feelings, my confidence, and a little bit of my ego... The issue would go from a physical one to a trust one very quickly. I watched it tear my parents apart all my life, so there's no way I'm putting up with that.
> 
> But you are right, unfortunately. With my boyfriend the current compromise is this: he only does it when I'm not around and he's ultra lonely, and he always considers how much it might hurt me first. When I'm there, the want for it doesn't exist so it's not an issue, haha.


Lol.. don't worry - I have personally known exceptions.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Symphi said:


> My drive is high enough that I'd like to think anything my future husband would want, he could get from me without any hassle and plenty of enthusiasm. Communication of wants and needs is a huge turn on for me.
> 
> Knowing that he would frequent porn would be such a turn off for me that he might as well just forget about touching me period. It would hurt the deepest part of my feelings, my confidence, and a little bit of my ego... The issue would go from a physical one to a trust one very quickly. *I watched it tear my parents apart all my life, so there's no way I'm putting up with that*.
> 
> But you are right, unfortunately. With my boyfriend the current compromise is this: he only does it when I'm not around and he's ultra lonely, and he always considers how much it might hurt me first. When I'm there, the want for it doesn't exist so it's not an issue, haha.


Ah yes, we all have our phobias. And I now realize that I may have misunderstood @Promethea when she listed that. I'm not entirely sure if like you, she considers it completely off-limits in a relationship, or is just repulsed by the idea of a guy using pr0n to fap to when single, period. But I agree with you that, in my experience, it's not even necessary to utilize pr0n when in a fulfilling relationship, so finding out your partner is would be pretty deflating.


----------



## Decomposition (Jan 1, 2013)

(1) Attention-whoring/neediness

(2) Close-mindedness

(3) Bad hygiene, which includes too much cologne/perfume

(4) No backbone

(5) Complacent/no drive to succeed

and perhaps most importantly

(6) My friends/certain family members don't like you.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

You are in sauna and you approach him just to be closer and feel his body. You start to fondle him a little, he replies to that. You do that for a while until it's too hot for him... and also for you too but for different reasons. You both go to the shower and you ask if he'd like to come to share your shower so you could wash each other. He says he wants to wash himself properly first. You wait, he gets there eventually. At this point, you'd like to get _much _closer but he doesn't get that, all he does is wash your back, gently and carefully though. You suggest closer intimacy. He says "Let's eat something and then brush teeth etc. and after that go to bed." And when he finally makes it into the bedroom where you are already waiting, he says he's rather tired and doesn't know if he will become aroused enough.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Decomposition said:


> (6) My friends/certain family members don't like you.


:O

Really? Do they need good reasons? or...


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> thought this would be an appropriate counter balance to the "Why The Hell Does This Turn Me On" Thread
> 
> some of mine
> - facial hair (disgusting!)
> ...


If someone would like to put me off quick and with 100% guarantie,

its enought to detest and/or treat badly my familly, friends, pets (at the best all together), try to "remake" them or try to persuade me Ill be better off without their company.

For first I dont like it, for the second I could imagine how Ill be treated in future, when romantic soap opera blahblah will wear off...


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

josue0098 said:


> I hope I don't make myself seem like a jerk... :S
> 
> I just can't really see myself in a relationship with people who:
> 
> ...


This, except for maybe the high sex drive part.

Also:
Lack of curiosity and the will to learn.
Someone who doesn't want to improve themselves and self-develop.
Immaturity (whatever that means).
Can only engage in a very limited amount of conversation topics.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Puh-leaseeee. Guys, no sagging pants, no smoking, no drinking. nope, I don't like it. And also, if I see that you treat your mom or your sister wrong, I won't even consider it in my mind. If I see you treat _any_ female disrespectfully, I will dismiss you.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

rawr_sheila said:


> Puh-leaseeee. Guys, no sagging pants, no smoking, no drinking. nope, I don't like it. And also, if I see that you treat your mom or your sister wrong, I won't even consider it in my mind. If I see you treat _any_ female disrespectfully, I will dismiss you.


Yes, exactly thank you! They say you treat your Mom the way you're going to treat your wife. It's _shocking _how muh of a turn off it is when I see a "nice" guy being absolutely *horrible *to a supposedly unappealing (from the male perspective) girl when he thinks nobody is watching! Shows what they value.
Don't even get me started on anyone that mistreats a mentally handicapped person.


----------



## Decomposition (Jan 1, 2013)

Dashing said:


> :O
> 
> Really? Do they need good reasons? or...


Yeah. I trust my friends. And that's why I said certain family members. Their opinion matters. And if I like someone (which is rare), she (and the guy I brought around) has almost always been universally liked by my friends/family. If that didn't happen, I'd be forced to ponder if there's something off about the situation.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

-Religious
-Irrational
-Overly sensitive
-Likes watching sports
-Unfitting weight
-Annoying friends
-Idealism
-Wants kids
-*Has* kids
-Annoying voice
-Can't understand why plain blue is a bad color
-Smokes, drinks or drugs
-Wants you to be more "open minded"
-Inability back up their arguments
-Perfectionist
-Stupid insecurities(logical ones are fine)


----------



## jdbullet23 (Jan 25, 2012)

1. Mouth breathers. it's disgusting. If we're just sitting together watching TV, or cuddling, and her hot mouth breath is pouring all over me ... it turns me way off. It even sounds unattractive. Like a dog panting. Ugh, just no.

2. Lots of body hair. No thank you, baby. It feels weird and looks gross to me. It just has a certain ugly quality, especially on women.

3. Big breasts. I don't mean moderately big breasts, but extremely large cup sizes such as Fs and Gs plus. I definitely prefer smaller breasts, and the bigger they get, the less sexually aroused I become. This I can't put my finger on at all.

4. Passive aggressiveness. This may be more of a pet peeve than a turnoff, but it does turn me off majorly.

5. Very short hair. My hair is really short, but I tend to be turned off by girls with short hair.

6. No sense of humor. Despise people who can't laugh, or who take things too seriously. That really does turn me off.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

*Turn-Offs*

1. Lack of productivity/drive
2. Lack of integrity
3. Insensitivity
4. Little interest in intellectual pursuits, even if it's something simple like reading every once in a while 
5. Living up to or wanting me to live up to gender roles. 
6. Indirectness and passive aggression; the silent treatment is a total deal breaker
7. Lack of assertiveness or overly aggressive behaviour--indicate diminished confidence and high levels of insecurity
8. Superficiality
9. Absence of critical thinking skills; any kind of prejudice
10. Cracking under pressure, absence of resilience, giving up too easily
11. Conflict avoidance
12. Trust Issues/Suspiciousness
13. Disrespect and abuse, be it emotional or psychological; physical would land him in a hospital bed before he's had a chance to figure out what hit him. Any of this would be an instant deal beaker.
14. Moping around/being too "melancholic" 
15. Moodiness/emotional instability
16. Immaturity
17. No sense of humour/incompatible sense of humour
18. Religious/Political Extremism.
19. Not having an opinion on anything and/or being put off/made uncomfortable by my opinionated outspoken personality.
20. Being too squeamish, disliking blood (I have a blood fetish)
21. Inconsistency

*
Physical stuffs:*

1.Extreme obesity or being severely underweight; people of all sizes have my respect, but I am not sexually attracted to the mentioned body types

2. Being shorter than me (I am 5'4)

3. Not having much body hair. I love hairy men. I am South Asian+Iranian, and I am used to finding body hair on men very attractive. Now, too much hair (like a fuckin carpet covering their back or hair sprouting out of ears) amuses me so much, that I find it sexually off-putting because I'd be too busy picking on them and teasing them for being THAT hairy. 

4. A high/feminine/very soft voice. I love a deep masculine voice so. much. Rawrrr.

5. BO/ a natural scent that's off-putting. Some men smell great. It turns me on just to sniff their clothing, but some others just don't smell good at all. 

6. Badly shaped eyebrows (natural) such as being too thick or too thin or God forbid..almost absent. not a fan of blonde eyebrows  lol I like nice thick naturally arched/curved eyebrows.

7. Small hands/short fingers. 

8. Weak grip

I might add more later if anything else comes to mind.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

hela said:


> - no chin


No chin.... 

No chin...


No chin.....  


No chin....




No chin...


Oh my god, this made me laugh.

But anyway, my list.

-Bragging about drinking
-Trying too hard to fit in
-Trying too hard to stand out
-Being negative all the time
-Talking about fighting
-Being too cold/unemotional
-Acting overly-manly

I can't really think of physical ones, as my mind has a habit of labelling something unattractive, then some jammy bugger swoops in and makes said feature seem gorgeous...


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> No one likes farts


James Joyce begs to differ.

I am a horrible person.


----------



## Dextra Manus (Dec 22, 2012)

Doesn't go on rides.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Who said:


> James Joyce begs to differ.
> 
> I am a horrible person.


*sits on your face*


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I farted once.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Boss said:


> *Turn-Offs*
> 
> 1. Lack of productivity/drive
> 2. Lack of integrity
> ...


Oh my god, I totally understand those. I used to not mind hairiness. In all fairness, anyone I hook up with here is most likely going to _be _hairy. But now I like Asian (here, north-eastern Indian) features so much that hair completely went out of the question. 
I like soft, straight hair on the head (yes no baldies :laughing: but I'm fine with it if their chest is almost or completely hairless. Hair on legs/arms I don't mind so much. 

Anyway, I can get pretty hairy for a girl if I don't wax once every month, so I wouldn't be too harsh to judge. 

And the eyebrows thing - maybe it's because you're Iranian and everyone knows Central Asian eyebrows are gorgeous. :wink: I have pretty high standards for eyebrows too. They just have to be neat, I guess. I have a fondness for eyebrows that make the person look surprised.


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

-overweight
-puts emotional connotations on what I say i.e. thinks there is some message behind what I say
-round faces(I can get past her not having an elongated face but it helps if it isn't round)
-Is inconsistent and does not apply logic

I think I'm cool with just about everything else that I've seen except for the personality traits because there are so many personality traits that could turn me off.


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

-Constantly nags or criticizes
-Close-minded
-Low self-esteem
-Party girl
-Drug user
-Drawn on eye-brows


----------



## AnEmotionalArtist (Nov 9, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> My friend, I have dated so many different types and races and they all had they good and bad things. No one likes farts, but saying you don't like a person because he is too emotional, well, would that make you feel comfortable if you would stumble upon this while being a highly sensitive person yourself? I don't think so. It also doesn't help you to overcome this so it has no added value. I am not opposed to lists but I prefer not to make one myself how tempting it is to make one though.



WRONG!!!


"
1.fart fetish*252* up, *93* downEproctophilia (fart fetish) is a sexual fetish, most commonly in straight men in which they receive arousal from their partner's flatulence. It is sometimes seen as a lighter form of coprophilia, aka scat. Unlike scat however, there are no health risks involved.

Not all eproctophiles enjoy the notorious cake farts. In fact, several of them are just as grossed out as normal people and only a slim minority of them like it. Instead, the majority of them enjoy the smell and/or sound their partner's farts make."



 


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

AnEmotionalArtist said:


> WRONG!!!
> 
> 
> "
> ...


Where is my lighter? *plots your demise*


----------



## FiddleheadFern (Aug 20, 2012)

Calling my intelligence into question. 

Obsessive attention to personal appearance. If a guy spends more than 10 seconds or so admiring his physique in the mirror or often invites me to join him, I'll probably throw up. On the other hand, intense self-loathing is also off-putting. 

Interrupting me constantly or shutting me down. Intense frustration =/= horny for me. It's a guarantee that I'll need about 3 hrs ALONE, and then another few weeks to even find someone vaguely attractive.  I have a tough enough time getting people to understand my reasoning, and adding difficulty to that makes me a little stabby.

Too much cologne! I'd rather a guy who doesn't wear deodorant than too much colgne! <hack, cough> 

Guys who try too hard to be romantic in really cliche ways.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Whoa I have PLENTY
Bad BO
Ignorance
Talkative
Pervertedness (ew.)
Crooked teeth
Stocky/burly build (that's just scary)
Extremely short
Slang (oh yes that's a killer)
Swear words (*cringe*)
Obesity (I like my men somewhat lanky)
Flirtiness
Loudness
Messiness (hypocritical, I know)
Doesn't laugh at my jokes
Weird eye movements
Gothic/emo/punk (especially punk)
Femininity (I don't like really masculine guys, but I don't want a girly either)
Lack of humour
Incorrect spelling
"Don't care" attitude
Many more (yes I'm PICKY)


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Cowardice and weakness are currently my top two biggest turnoffs.


----------

